# wild crawfish



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 3, 2008)

Whould it be ok to catch crawfish out of a stream,pond or creek to feed to a tegu?


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

Crawfish are bottom feeders, so whatever toxins they've accumulated in the wild will get passed on to your animal. If you do a google search, you'll find a lot of crawfish dealers that will sell you bulk live or frozen crawfish for a very affordable price. Especially after all the hardships of Katrina, it would be nice to support these local businesses. Crawfish are a staple for some of my lizards. They are much cheaper than mice.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 3, 2008)

well this is behind my house and I honestly dont think there is toxins in the water..

but I can always buy a few bags of crawfish..not a problem since I live in La.lol


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> Crawfish are bottom feeders, so whatever toxins they've accumulated in the wild will get passed on to your animal. If you do a google search, you'll find a lot of crawfish dealers that will sell you bulk live or frozen crawfish for a very affordable price. Especially after all the hardships of Katrina, it would be nice to support these local businesses. Crawfish are a staple for some of my lizards. They are much cheaper than mice.



You use crawfish as a staple (not as an occasional treat)? That's cool! I didn't know that they liked crawfisht hat much!


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I use them as a staple for my black roughneck monitor. They're healthier than mice and sooooooo much cheaper. Take a look for yourself.

Sorry mice breeders.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you feed the hole thing to them?? Im interested in buying some..


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep! It was hilarious feeding them for the first time. He was such an idiot. He kept trying to swallow them face first, and the claws would get caught in the corners of his mouth. Finally he figured out how to get 'em down.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

Where can you buy them? i was just searching on google..but i cant find anything.


----------



## dorton (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be curious to try some of the frozens. 
As far as toxins, I used to catch the one out of the local creeks, and rivers here and eat them. Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

I know i can get them at ganderMoutain, they sell them as bait..But would they be healthy?


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

dorton said:


> I'd be curious to try some of the frozens.
> As far as toxins, I used to catch the one out of the local creeks, and rivers here and eat them. Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.Nothing wrong with, except I don't have really good short term memory.



lol, that got me laughing! XD


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> Yep! It was hilarious feeding them for the first time. He was such an idiot. He kept trying to swallow them face first, and the claws would get caught in the corners of his mouth. Finally he figured out how to get 'em down.



Have you ever tried them with tegus? and if so, did the tegu know to make sure it was totally dead before it swallowed it...I mean, couldn't it injure the tegu once inside?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 3, 2008)

I remember talking for Varnyard about this one time..I think removing the claws could help the tegu eat it..


----------



## AB^ (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been using crayfish as an occasional part of my tegus since I have started keeping tegus. I wouldnt use it as a large part of the diet but an occasional one is great. I buy mine from asian markets (live) and freeze them for at least a week before offering them to my animals (to cut down on possible parasitic issues) I would not feed them live, unless the crayfish is rather small.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

Iv realized..my tegus eat better then i do most of the time.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Iv realized..my tegus eat better then i do most of the time.



heheheh! Sounds like most of my animals!


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

Monitors have bullet proof stomachs. I feed claws and all. Never had a problem. The bulk of my experience is with monitors, NOT TEGUS. So I'm have no idea how your tegu would react to the claws. You're welcome to remove them.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 4, 2008)

I purchase crayfish occasionally for my dumerils monitor but I purchase them at the pet store. They come in at about 2-3 inches so they are fairly easy to eat. I offer them to the tegus when I have them and they do seem to enjoy them. I feed them live but I don't worry about the claws so much because they are smaller crayfish. One chomp from the tegu and they are goners anyway.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Sep 15, 2020)

shiftylarry said:


> Monitors have bullet proof stomachs. I feed claws and all. Never had a problem. The bulk of my experience is with monitors, NOT TEGUS. So I'm have no idea how your tegu would react to the claws. You're welcome to remove them.


They digest teeth!


----------

